# Alimony



## Gene53 (Aug 31, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana,]"Mr. Jones, I have reviewed this case very carefully," the divorce court judge said, "and I've decided to give your wife $275 a week." 

"That's very fair, your honor," the husband said. "And every now and then I'll try to send her a few bucks myself."[/FONT]


----------



## ladylore (Aug 31, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 2, 2008)

:funny:


----------



## white page (Sep 3, 2008)

:funny:


----------

